# Do you draw Yiffy pictures-?



## Coug (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you draw Yiffy pictures-
or anything you're actually not very comfortable with(I mean,like some fetishes and stuff)-
because it will get you/got you some money?


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 7, 2009)

I probably wouldn't draw anything I wasn't comfortable with just because of money, but definitely things I found silly or uninteresting, like 3 foot dicks.

As a client, I don't think I'd buy a porn picture from an artist that wasn't usually doing smut, the quality of the genitals they draw will probably be low.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol,  Guilty

I draw alot of things i wouldn't normally do for cash, i gotta eat and like Alcohol and Hair Cuts, Porn will always be a seller.


----------



## Sarakazi (Apr 7, 2009)

looooooool yes.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, I wouldn't mind a bit of recognition and knowing that people know and maybe become fans of a few of the few of the many characters I have made.

But I don't do yiff art.


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't draw things I'm not comfortable with (almost every fetish >>) because I don't like it.  I can't even do it for commissions :\  I do draw pornographic art though, but only things I want to draw or things I'm comfortable with.  

(btw, hi Bluecougar :3  This is Killress, I wonder if you remember me..!)


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 8, 2009)

I've done a couple castration pics. 
... and right now I'm in the process of coloring a diaper pic for monies. X3


----------



## DrZed (Apr 8, 2009)

As said in my userpage, i don't take commissions. Just out of principle. Art is art, you know. Yet i won't draw what i don't want to.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 8, 2009)

My art isn't good enough for selling anything, yet.
Eh, who am I kidding, my art isn't good enough for _viewing_ yet *grins*
But I'd draw anything, unless it would stop me sleeping at night or such... If it comes out bad, heck, it's not like it's a step down hehehe


----------



## Ratte (Apr 8, 2009)

No.

My art isn't good enough for porn, AND I'm not old enough to make it.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehe, Well, I'm not that great but I enjoy drawing Yiff.

I don't draw what I don't like though the fact that i'm rather open minded and won't say no to almost any fetish except mabey a small pawful.

Plus I don't draw females... 

I have yet to get a commission so we'll see what I have to draw. X3


----------

